# Custom acrylic or glass lids



## Syed (Oct 20, 2010)

Anyone know where I can have one made?


----------



## Dman (May 1, 2012)

Ya lol me, I got a ton of acrylic glass from a job, just gotta cut it to size


----------



## Dman (May 1, 2012)

just noticed your pretty far from Newmarket


----------



## Syed (Oct 20, 2010)

Dang wish I was closer.


----------



## vrodolfo (Apr 7, 2011)

Syed,

I'm thinking of commissioning Dman for some work as well. Maybe we can lineup our orders together?

I played around with acrylic from HD...its substandard and tends to curl. I find myself having to "weld-on" rails to prevent it from curling. Cutting the rails can be dangerous, I lost a thumbnail from being careless, trying to hurry the cut, boy did that hurt.

Dman...do you have any pics of your work?


----------



## Syed (Oct 20, 2010)

vrodolfo said:


> Syed,
> 
> I'm thinking of commissioning Dman for some work as well. Maybe we can lineup our orders together?
> 
> ...


Yeah I'd rather not cut it myself just cause of the risk of losing a finger. I have no experience with that material or even glass.

We could line up our orders together but he's all the way in Newmarket. :/


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

I sent you both PM's. I am not far from you.


----------



## Dman (May 1, 2012)

Well I go to ai and menajarie alot, occasionally to Mississauga so I can meet ya somewhere, and I have had my lids 22" by 18 with multiple cut outs and I havnt had a problem with curling. It's very thick, and it can be a little hard to work with you need steady hand, I'll take some pics of mine today, they work great as far as stopping the splash from leaving and just keeping cleaner more sealed tank, I'll post some pictures today under this topic


----------



## Scotmando (Jul 10, 2011)

Dman said:


> Well I go to ai and menajarie alot, occasionally to Mississauga so I can meet ya somewhere, and I have had my lids 22" by 18 with multiple cut outs and I havnt had a problem with curling. It's very thick, and it can be a little hard to work with you need steady hand, I'll take some pics of mine today, they work great as far as stopping the splash from leaving and just keeping cleaner more sealed tank, I'll post some pictures today under this topic


love to see some pics


----------



## Dman (May 1, 2012)

That's half on n half off, I can't notice a light difference with them on ether


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

got an acrylic piece from Dman today, it covered my tank nicely


----------

